# Seiko Silverwave?



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Anyone know anything about this series of Seiko watches? I seem to have won one on Ebay (the sellers picture attached) - it looks a nice watch to me and uses the 6306 movement. I did wonder about fitting the movement into my 6309 diver but it looks to be too nice a watch in its own right for me to do that. Does anyone know what "Silverwave" means (if anything) and how many watches there have been bearing this name? I have a completely knackered quartz Seiko at home (from the mid to late 80's at a guess) that uses this name also - the one I've won dates from Jan 1979.

Ta for reading


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You only wear it when using your best cutlery


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Not answering your question, but I seem to remember they had a 'Silver Angel' range for ladies at the same time, Hi-Beat ones IIRC. I think they were from mid 70s - mid 80s and were slightly better than the bog-standard 5 range.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> Anyone know anything about this series of Seiko watches? I seem to have won one on Ebay (the sellers picture attached) - it looks a nice watch to me and uses the 6306 movement. I did wonder about fitting the movement into my 6309 diver but it looks to be too nice a watch in its own right for me to do that. Does anyone know what "Silverwave" means (if anything) and how many watches there have been bearing this name? I have a completely knackered quartz Seiko at home (from the mid to late 80's at a guess) that uses this name also - the one I've won dates from Jan 1979.
> 
> Ta for reading
> 
> ...


Great find Paul, looks very classy, whats the size of it? I have had my eye on that sellers stuff too, let us know if the seller is sound.

The earliest Silver wave I found is from 1964........










So the name is quite old.........I actually bid (and lost) on this Silver Wave. Quite glad really as Jason said orange dials are for girls









Orange Silver Wave

All the best

Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bugger....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

On that orange / yellow dial I always think the hands look stupid.

Love that 64 one.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like that 1964 Silverwave - the hands are great. I think the one I've won is 38mm. I paid for the watch last night (via Paypal) so we'll see what happens.


----------

